# Posting property no hunting



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Had an interesting question from one of my landowners today. We post the property with No Hunting/No Trespassing signs. He mentioned that at one time when he first bought the property, he put up No Hunting signs, but when his son was seen hunting on the property, he was told that a No Hunting sign means no one can hunt it. I can't see that as being legally binding to the landowner or those he grants permission to, but does anyone know if that is true? If so, can you post a source? Thanks.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Not true, the sign is for others. Owners or people that have permission can do what they want.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

malainse said:


> Not true, the sign is for others. Owners or people that have permission can do what they want.


This is exactly what was explained to me by leos, both county and dnr.


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

What we've done on our property is post signs that say "NO HUNTING OR TRESPASSING" in large letters with, "except by permission of owner" in finer print. We list a name and phone number to contact for those honest people who were taught to always ask, first.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks, that is what I thought, but he was curious about it. Knowing some CO's frequent this forum, thought it would be the best way to get a response, quickly.


----------

